# 2008 Polaris Ranger 700xp



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

So I haven't posted in a while like most of you know life has taken priority over toys but I have ran across what I think may be a pretty good deal on an 08 Ranger. I am wondering if there are any issues or problem areas in the I need to look at or ask about. I am unsure of the hours or miles but I am more worried about the reliability and problem areas more than if it is a good price. This was a hunting vehicle and has been well maintained and it looks like it is in really good shape in the pictures. The guy said he just had transmission work done and I am not sure if that was just clutches or what. He said that as it sits it needs an efi controller and that the efi controller needs to be re-wired, this is just what he is telling me I don't know how accurate the info is he does not work on his own stuff. Do any I these sound like common problems? It does have a winch and a Polaris windshield with a wiper and a rear screen that I think is plastic. Anyone have any advice or recommendations?


----------

